# Trying the old way



## TerryCurley

After reading about how @WFMartin does his fantastic paintings, I'm trying the old fashion method of doing an imprimatur, grisaille, and then glazing. Don't feel bad if you don't know what these steps are because I didn't either before reading Bill's write-up. If you knew what these steps are then you are way ahead of my level of painting.

My imprimatur (a thin layer of oil paint) was applied on a smooth canvas made that way by putting layers of Gesso and sanding between layers. My imprimatur was Titanium white with just a tad bit of Raw Umber for a very light coffee appearance. After that dried I applied a second layer of imprimatur (don't know if that's what it would be called since it is the second) of Titanium white, Ivory black to make a light gray and a tiny bit of violet for a tint. 

After that dried I started the Grisaille (the gray values representation of the subjects of the painting). This is what I have so far. I have lot more to do. Just thought I'd share the process I'm doing with you guys. This canvas is 24 x 30 inches. (61 x 76 cm). That's a biggie for me.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Cool, thanks for showing us the steps. I find this fascinating.


----------



## TerryCurley

Today I put a second coat of paint on the Grisaille and added the background. 

Still have a very long way to go on this painting. 

I'm thinking I might do the leaves and stems the regular way but haven't decided yet. 

Trying to decide on the color I'm going to make the roses. I'm leaning toward pink right now.


----------



## dickhutchings

Wowee!! That's a nice background. So Terry has gone from beginner to teacher. Awesome.


----------



## TerryCurley

No not a teacher. WFMartin is the teacher. I'm following a method that he has posted.


----------



## TerryCurley

Well I'm cheating; I decided to do the direct method for the leaves and stems. I'll be putting two more layers on the leaves.

I had a big problem with the opening bud on the bottom right. I saw where it was a little messed up and in the process of fixing it I managed to gouge an indentation in the paint which I had to kind of putty with paint to plug the hole. Grrrr. I have another picture that this happened to and didn't fix it well and it is very noticeable. Hope that doesn't happen with this one. 

I've decided on light yellow for the roses.


----------



## ARTadmin

I am loving the direction you are going with this.


----------



## dickhutchings

Yeah, this is coming out great. Hope you can fix the boo boo.


----------



## leighann

I have no clue what you are talking about @TerryCurley, when u get into oil painting speak, I just know I like the results. 

Whatever u are doing here I absolutely LOVE. If this one isn't spoken for, I want it. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

LeighAnn wait until it's done to make a decision like that, I have no idea how this painting will turn out. There is a problem too in that this would cost a fortune to mail. It is 24x30. The largest one I ever shipped was 18x24 and that went to someone here in Arkansas and just the postage was $17.80 and this one would probably be a lot more. Big ones like this I either keep or put it for sale at the Flea Market if it's not something I want to keep.


----------



## leighann

@TerryCurley Fortunately you don't live very far away, so when it is done, and I still love it, maybe I could meet you in Conway and save postage. :biggrin::vs_smirk:

Can't wait to see it finished!! :glasses:


----------



## TerryCurley

Great. I promise I won't let anyone else buy it until after you decide. It would be really fun to meet you. Do you know the restaurant El Acapulco right off Exit 125 on I40? That's my favorite place to eat in Conway (inexpensive and really good food). Perhaps we could do lunch or something.


----------



## leighann

Oh, that would be fun Terry!! I don't know the place, but I'm web savvy and have a good sense of direction, so I'm sure I can find it. Lol


----------



## TerryCurley

It's really easy to find. You will be traveling southeast on I40 so you would get out exit 125. Make a left and go under the hwy overpass and it will be right on your right just pass the gas station. This will be fun.

BTW I didn't have time to work on the picture yesterday but I expect to make good progress today.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Wanted to share this.*

I think this is so cool how this works. Bill told me to use the Grisaille as a road map for values, so that is what I attempted to do. I covered the gray with color according to the value of the gray, kind of like doing a paint by numbers. Then I took a blending brush and blended the whole thing. This is only one layer and I will definitely be doing another layer on top after it dries (which will be at least two days). I may even do a total of three layers of color, not sure yet.

The pictures were taken very close up so that's why you see all the distinct brush marks. When looking at it normally they aren't visible.


----------



## dickhutchings

You should probably do another layer on top after it dries, maybe even do a total of three layers of color, just to be sure.




:vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk:

Coming along nice Terry.


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> You should probably do another layer on top after it dries, maybe even do a total of three layers of color, just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk:
> 
> Coming along nice Terry.


So is this post just toying with me or did you really not read my narrative Dick?


----------



## dickhutchings

Of course I read it I practically quoted it verbatim. Just having fun with you.


----------



## TerryCurley

I have only a little more to do on this. I'm planning to add more contrast to the roses. I'm going to add dew drops and a touch of accents and a little more highlights.


----------



## dickhutchings

Wow!:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Dick.


----------



## leighann

I still adore it :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

I got to work on it some today. All I have left to do is to fix any errors that I notice and put in some dew drops, so it won't change much from what you see in the picture. The one thing I'm not happy about is the bud at the top, it came out too much like a funnel shape and I didn't want that. I don't know how these things get away from me. I'm actually afraid to change it at this point. 

Leighann if you still want it it's yours. I'll put on the finishing touches then I have to let it dry about 10 days. Then I will varnish it and we can set a date to meet in Conway. So it will be ready to go in about 2 weeks. If you would rather not take it believe me my feelings will not be hurt because I know this will sell at the flea market.


----------



## leighann

The bud actually reminds me a little of a tulip. I know that isn't the plan, and it is fine the way it is. I do understand not being 100% satisfied with something. If u could only see my sketchbooks!! I am so type A!!

Waiting is fine. I know it isn't going anywhere :biggrin: 
Just don't let me forget!!


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is beautiful Terry! Love the choice of colors. The "old way" does seem to add more depth. You have also mastered composition! 

Do the background colors seem to stop too abruptly? Or is that the look you were going for?

Wouldn't worry about the bud, this is a very pleasing painting!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Ladies. Susan I don't know if the background colors stop too abruptly or not. I kind of wish I made the purple and red a little more subtle, but only hind-site is 20/20 when it comes to my painting. That's why I usually do the same composition over and over again trying to improve on it.


----------



## FanKi

Pim pam pum! Another impresive work from Terry! ^^

I went off for a month, then I get back, and you are still improving .-.

Really beautiful sis


----------



## TerryCurley

I made some changes and I like it much better now. @leighann I hope you do too. I still need to add the dew drops. Probably on Tuesday.


----------



## leighann

Wow, that looks totally different @TerryCurley. Love it :vs_cool:


----------



## leighann

@TerryCurley I just read where you and Susan where discussing the red and purple hues, and I actually like the darker hues. I think it makes the yellow pop a little more.


----------



## dickhutchings

I absolutely love this painting Terry. I'm having trouble seeing the difference between this one and the last. It might be a good idea in these kind of posts to show them side by side in your message so the changes are more apparent. I have in the past copied these to images and compared them on my own screen but I don't always have time for that.


----------



## TerryCurley

Good idea Dick.

What I changed was the bud in the upper right corner. It was looking like a tulip and I changed it so it looks more like a rose. Then I when over all three roses again and changed the tone to be a little warmer by adding some burnt sienna to the shadow mix. Finally I changed the background and toned down the purple.


----------



## ARTadmin

TerryCurley said:


> I have only a little more to do on this. I'm planning to add more contrast to the roses. I'm going to add dew drops and a touch of accents and a little more highlights.


I so love the way this turned out.


----------



## Liz

I wanted to wait until the painting was finished before I commented, and I have to tell you Terry you really know how to use color! In fact I think the way you are using color in your backgrounds is becoming part of your style. Give yourself a pat on the back, you've earned it.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you so much Liz, Cricket, Leighann, Dick and FanKi. I think I'm going to wait one more day to put on the dew drops and then I'll call it finished.


----------



## TerryCurley

I put the dew drops on. Calling it done now. The picture was taken out doors so the colors look different than the previous photos that were taken indoors.


----------



## dickhutchings

Standing ovation! You sure you want to part with it? :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow, very nice! Love the colors!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan and Dick.


----------



## leighann

I would totally understand if she wanted to keep it, isn't it gorgeous?!

You should definitely try this method again, @TerryCurley. :laugh:


----------



## dickhutchings

Oh I totally agree @*TerryCurley*:biggrin::biggrin: I can't get this thing to work. I'll try again.
Oh I totally agree @*TerryCurley 
Ahh, there we go.
http://www.artistforum.com/member.php?u=15058*


----------



## TerryCurley

It's yours LeighAnn. I am going to do this again for myself. I think I will try to make the roses white in my next version. 

Let's plan on getting together in Conway in about three weeks, OK? By then it will be totally dry and varnished.


----------



## leighann

That'll be fine, @TerryCurley, just remind me. :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi

Boom Boom nena! (?

I'm with @leighann , waiting for more stuff with this method :vs_closedeyes:

She will be keeping this one?! That's favoritism jajajajaja, I'm jealous now :vs_smirk: 
Please when you encounter take some pics or something :vs_blush:


----------



## TerryCurley

Franki it's not favoritism, LeighAnn is purchasing the painting. I think I probably will take a picture of the two of us together and post it.


----------



## FanKi

Was a Joke Terry, of course it's not favoritism  

Please do it, will be something really interesting to commemorate


----------



## leighann

Oh, Lordy!! I do not photograph well. @TerryCurley that's why u never see a photo of me as my profile pic on FB. :laugh::laugh:
@FanKi, this will be my 2nd purchase from Terry. :biggrin: The first was a beautiful tiger lily painting. I have lots of walls to fill up in the new house, so why not support my artist friends. :wink:


----------



## ChiKevin

It's looking good so far. I am waiting to see what you do in the space on the bottom. By the way, what you are doing as far as style is great. My only suggestion is to find a dark rich color like a nice deep crimson or to use for your first layer on the flower. Any deep color, brown, green whatever will have a nicer tone coming through the glazed layers. Blacks and grays for the first contrast base take life and soul out of the final color. Try it some time. But once again stylish which to me says, nice work Ter.


----------



## ChiKevin

Hahah. Okay I just noticed all the pages of responses, including the finished piece. Nice. But the first layer got completely covered anyway. The gray didn't come through at the end. I do believe that was the point of the first layer though, to create all the depth and contrast which is supposed to come though the glaze and save you the trouble of mixing different shades like the yellows in the flowers.


----------



## Lana24

Beautiful flowers


----------



## tcwhit

I love watching other people's progressions. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

